# Porsche 997 GT2 RS Detailed by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This car came to us as a new addition to a current clients line up, in need of a bit of attention to the paintwork, and after a recent track day we had a fair bit of rubber to remove also.

For those who like a detailing video:






On arrival :




































































































Outside for the wash stages and we can see the condition of the paint a bit clearer with a bit of natural light:





































First job was to clean up the wheels using "Imperial" wheel cleaner and a array of brushes:























































The shuts and jambs where next, using our Zest cleaner at 15:1 :




























Then on to the wash stage, front end was treated again with Zest, this time at 25:1 to remove the bugs, the whole vehicle then treated with a gentle cleaning agent that also removes and waxes and coatings. The lowers, inner arches, and wheels where treated with liberal amounts of tar and glue remover, pressure washed, then contact wash using Lather and the two bucket method:














































Once clean and dried, we move on to claying the paintwork to remove any further bonded contaminates:



















Once clean you we get a better idea of what we are dealing with:



















So inside the unit and we crack on with tapping up and trim etc and taking PTG readings across the entire vehicle:










Testing the polish and pad combos till a suitable one was found:










As we imagined the paint was pretty tough, but with our chosen combo of Scholl Concepts S17+ on a megs polishing pad we got decent results:



















So we carried on around the car in this fashion, to follow up (latter on) with a finishing combo:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:



















Before:










After:










The finishing stages proved tricky, with the solid black finish and a slight "sticky paint" issue we chose a DA for this stage, with a megs finishing pad and Menz ff.

Before:










After:










Before:



















Some of the tricky areas where polished by hand:










So once the paintwork correction was complete, the paintwork was treated with our test sealant and topped off with our Spirit wax:



















Wheels polished with Tripple:



















And then gloss tyre dressing applied:



















The interior was next on the list, a good vac and dust was in order, as well as a detail of all the interior carbon:














































Glass cleaned with Crystal :










Tail pipes polished with our soon to be released metal polishes:










Leaving the finished results:

















































































































































Thanks for looking and as always all comments and questions are more than welcome.

If you would like more info on our products you can view them HERE

James


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks proper mean! The colour scheme suits it well - fantastic!


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice work and a great read


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks very well! as a track car driver my self, i bloody love that car....


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

It certainly stands out .Nice job


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Very very nice James top notch! Car is stunning too, really warming to porkers in my old age! Nice to see AF posting some details too!

Chris


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Car looks absolutely mint, fantastic job.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

What a car, great job from team AF as usual, camera seems to being put to good use.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work James on an awesome car, love it.

Neil


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish James


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks great James, can i ask what is the width of the area in your unit the car is worked on?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DE 1981 said:


> Looks great James, can i ask what is the width of the area in your unit the car is worked on?


Random question but heres an honest answer anyway :tumbleweed:

I dont even know my self, since the offices, the second floor and the racking etc put in i dont think iv even measured, big enough for a rangie with all the doors open or two cars parked up over night :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Not jealous in the slightest mate, Much!!!

Nice work James/Mike.:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

James B said:


> Random question but heres an honest answer anyway :tumbleweed:
> 
> I dont even know my self, since the offices, the second floor and the racking etc put in i dont think iv even measured, big enough for a rangie with all the doors open or two cars parked up over night :thumb:


Not really that random, but thanks anyway


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Absolutely stunning car and a brilliant job, i love that colour scheme and the carbon parts.
Very nice photography too.

Simon


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> What a car, great job from team AF as usual, camera seems to being put to good use.:thumb:


Should Be it cost me enough! It's pretty cool though


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always fella.... where did you get the wheelie, tripod thing from?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:

That car looks bloody beautiful


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This is the one mentioned on Twitter. Looks real nice. Some cracking moody pics in the unit. Strangely, I quite like the matt bonnet. Looks mean.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

F£$% me i'm in love, i think i have just found my new fave car,

looks spot on now mate :thumb:

good to see the owner uses it propper though too


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice Job, car looks amazing. great reflections. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great stuff Auto Finesse team :buffer: :thumb:

One of my Lotto cars this for sure :argie: (although I'd be going for white with black wheels).


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Great Job. How on earth did a car that new get in that sort of state?


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job! Outstanding afters.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The car is unreal but the work also IS , my congrats :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on the ultimate 997!:thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

perfect car, awesome unit and a great detail. photos are top notch too!


----------



## titan (Sep 12, 2008)

Norman said:


> Great Job. How on earth did a car that new get in that sort of state?


Hi guys

firstly, big thanks to the guys at AF for the usual high standard. Thats the third car I've had done by them and I'll not go anywhere else.

secondly, if its not obvious ;-) thats my new toy. Its very nice indeed as you'd expect.

Norman - to answer your question - a few factors.

Firstly - despite having a deposit down for months I wasn't one of the lucky 500 to get one. I sourced mine 2nd hand and I think its fair to say that the owner had a pretty down to earth approach with his cars - this would be cleaned in the same manner as anything else. There were a number of swirls and all sorts from that cleaning; plus he was using it in the winter months.

Secondly - I wouldn't normally leave all that insect crap on the paint ! Its just that I'd been to Snetterton with it the day before and no time for any cleaning before running it to AF.

I'll try and keep it nice, but it is a sad fact of life that using a car on the road leads to stone chips and the like, and using it on a track leads to even more.

I'll be taking it to the 'ring July 18/19 if anyone is out there.

cheers
Lee.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic work and unbelievable pictures!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

This Porsch looks fantastic..


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work on an amazing car!


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Great to see a Porsche being used for what they should be used for (driving) ..

Great work and write up as well


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work for an amazing car!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work on a stunning car.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a car!

Excellent finish and the new products look great!


----------



## C.Happe (May 3, 2011)

If Darth Vader ever owned a supercar, this has got to be it. Stunning work!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Stunning work James ..

Looks like you had the same problem as I did with my old CP Rotary, cable splitting inside..


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

top job, love the gt2 rs:thumb: proper drivers car


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Norman said:


> Great Job. How on earth did a car that new get in that sort of state?


To be fair iv seen alot worse on even brand new cars with regards to paint defects, the rubber and road film was just a result of using it as intended i think :thumb:



titan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> firstly, big thanks to the guys at AF for the usual high standard. Thats the third car I've had done by them and I'll not go anywhere else.


Thanks Lee, was a pleasure to work on the car.



dooka said:


> Looks like you had the same problem as I did with my old CP Rotary, cable splitting inside..


Yep  they all do it, we figured out a way to stop it happening and thats it, fix it then double the cable back on it self and tape it up, it stops the strain on the fixings inside the connector.

There again Mikes one was fixed by PJ along time ago when it gave up at a meet, god knows how its lasted this long :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work. the color looks realy good


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Great car and also a great detail job. :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply immense worksmanship James and the AF team!

You've spoiled us on this occasion, what an fantastic car. Nice to hear from the owner aswell. Lucky man.

Looking forward to more products and more write ups from AF. Thanks for taking the time to post, James. 

Was a great read and the finished results speak for themselves!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation guys, some great photography:thumb: This colour can be a real tester. . .


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That I LIKE .....

Great job team AF, nice use of pretty much the full range of 'your' products as well James.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

wow. that looks amazing. 

great work.


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the GT2 RS :argie: looks great now after your hard work, really need to get round to buying some of your products soon :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic that :thumb: Love the wheels

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Blog
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

beautiful motor!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

titan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> firstly, big thanks to the guys at AF for the usual high standard. Thats the third car I've had done by them and I'll not go anywhere else.
> 
> ...


shame :wall:

i'm there the week before 7th to 11th :wave: :car:


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Simply stunning:thumb:

Can't get over the size of that fire extinguisher in the passenger footwell though:doublesho:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

James ,

lovely work on stunning car , nice new product line up too i have been sent some samples to test :thumb: , i am sure their going to be great.

Just had a look at your website , nice new smart classy design and some nices pics from george too 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Great work on this one, Jim and Mike. Looked lovely in the flesh on completion - hope it got collected before the rain came and it didn't get too mucked up by the track day stones and rubber.

It's like a plain clothes F40 that thing... the place I used to work at serviced tuned RUF GT2s and the like, and at Bruntingthorpe we found a 620bhp 911 was quicker than a Carrera GT  Puts things in perspective. Especially when you can go to Maccy Ds in one etc.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Stunning work and a lovely looking car. Well done!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

God... love this f**k car!! Well done guys!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

James simply stunning finish there lad great work....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

titan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> firstly, big thanks to the guys at AF for the usual high standard. Thats the third car I've had done by them and I'll not go anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Lee, you're now my new favourite DW member........at least until someone pops up having bagged one of the 40 GT3RS 4.0s coming to the UK......fickle sod aren't I? :lol

Only joking - super cool car mate


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

bang tidy........ good work


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Viper said:


> Lee, you're now my new favourite DW member........at least until someone pops up having bagged one of the 40 GT3RS 4.0s coming to the UK......fickle sod aren't I? :lol
> 
> Only joking - super cool car mate


Lee is putting the le in legend, LOL... using it as most never are... well done, chap. Track days do cr4p cars up a bit and most of these will only see the inside of a dehumidified barn or garage, which is quite sad in many ways.

That said, you can always get a used 996 Cup car for under 40k these days and a Rangie with trailer in case you bin it, for the same again... stone chips don't matter so much then. But fair play for not only living the dream, but ragging the ar5e off it :lol::thumb:


----------



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutly stunning job mate. Love it!! :thumb:


----------



## titan (Sep 12, 2008)

The day the GT3 RS 4.0 was announced I dropped one of the dealers a quick email just for interest factor...nope, by 11AM they had taken 4 orders at that dealership already and porsche UK said demand had exceeded supply.

Being brutally honest the GT3 is probably the better car for trackwork. Mine has a very limited RPM range and with all that power/torque on tap you're out of revs very quickly.

I have a CSL for the more regular trackwork and currently I'm trying to sell my 600bhp racespec evo if anyone is interested...

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=359210

tracks and fine finish paintwork don't go together


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

Perfect Finish to a perfect Car.

Thumbs up !

Cheers


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

looks perfect


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic James!!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## dodge123 (May 6, 2011)

Nice work...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Just finished a video of this detail for our you tube page thought you guys might enjoy also:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweeeeet! Nice work guys, the product range looks great :thumb:! - Jesse


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Just watched the video, stunning, slickest yet, worthy of such a great car.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

what a car and stunning work


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice video mate :thumb:

whats the tune?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## jamesaevans (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi James,

The car looks fantastic and very mean.

James


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, love the car :argie:


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

my heart....


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Looks absolutely stunning, might need to try a couple of your products :detailer:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Quite simply car of god, treated to a heavenly experience.... NICE!!:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

loving that detail!


----------



## Liver (Feb 23, 2009)

gorgeous 

i adore these cars


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Missed this first time round, love these cars!!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks amazing, great job!

Chris.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Top work on a lovely car!:thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

What a car! Looks stunning now, great job.

Chris.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb:


----------

